# damsel in distress! please help! anyone got any pics of elde



## nikkiblach (May 20, 2009)

Hi Guys

im looking to buy a TT and have come across one that is 'elderberry' in colour, unfortunately the pics of the car are rubbish and dont give any real idea of the colour and the car happens to be nearly 250 miles away... ive travelled across the country to get cars before but dont fancy a trek to Scotland if the colour isnt right. I wanted a black TT but thought this might be nice as a girly alternative perhaps?? ive spoken to a couple of audi dealers and have been told the colour is like black but with a purple tint?? more like blue/violet??? grey/blue???....so am now very confused...please has anyone got any pics they could forward on to me? it would be much appreciated

Nikki xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

IMO Elderberry is a lovely warm colour which suits the TT well

And it is rare and therefore exclusive


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,didn't know you could get elderberry colour tt's. looks nice though. 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


>


Is it my screen or does this look the same as Denim? Bonnet looks a little more purplish I guess? Other pic looks very different!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The picture with the bonnet up doesnt show the colour particularly well. the second picture from what I remember is far more accurate.

I remember seeing that car back in 2003 and I thought the colour was superb. 8)


----------



## nikkiblach (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys

thanks for the replies...really appreciate it. ive managed to get a few pics of the car im looking but ( but cant work out how to upload the word doc with the pics on to here!) and it is loads darker than the car in the pics you have all posted. Does anyone know the name of any other purple-type colours that the TT's come in?

Thanks x


----------



## nikkiblach (May 20, 2009)

Laptop has stopped playing silly games...heres the car im looking at. Any ideas where i can find some better pics? or what the colour might be?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe "Merlin Purple" is one.

Rogue


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The colour you have posted looks possibly like Merlin?

Look on this thread which might help you?

viewtopic.php?t=23262&start=0


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] the purple ones! One of the rarer colours, although someone just round the corner from me has one :lol:

PS. If you want to know the exact name, ask for the paint code from the data sticker & then confirm on here/ at the dealer what the colour is.


----------



## nikkiblach (May 20, 2009)

Cheers thanks everyone! love the car so might just head to Scotland anyway..theres gotta be worse ways to spend the bank holiday weekend...if it's nice i get a lovely new car to drive home in..if it isnt then i get to have a few drinks up there and get driven home! it's a win win situation!!

Hopefully be back on here at the weekend announcing my new purchase!  and asking advice on getting as many mods on it as possible!

xx


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

This ones Merlin, if it is the same? Good luck with your purchase


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum... good luck in the search


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

definatly merlin purple!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> definatly merlin purple!


DO you have a search facility for any topic which has damsel/woman/female/... in it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i WISH..... oooh can that be done? :lol: :lol:


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Merlin Purple?

Check this one out: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=137515&p=1441875&hilit=merlin#p1441875

stunning!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

One of the Scottish regulars used to have a Merlin TT whereabouts is it ?


----------

